# fait d'arme / Haut fait d'armes



## Ivbeer

hola tengo un problema no puedo traducír "fait d'arme" en español mi frase es en Frances:
"...bientôt les bandillas ont acquis leur notoriété au travers de leurs faits d’armes. Les plus notoires sont..."
Merci


----------



## Pinairun

¿"Acciones armadas"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Un _fait d'arme_ es más que una acción armada (CNTRL):


> _Fait d'armes._ Exploit militaire


- sus hazañas militares / su gesta marcial / sus proezas guerreras... (Tienes para combinar)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Ivbeer

gracias, Merci beaucoup


----------



## anazpe

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola,

He leido la expresión "haut fait d'armes" casi siempre en contextos históricos o bélicos, pero desconozco cuál es su traducción correcta. ¿Podría ser hazaña?

Dejo una frase reciente en la que aparece la expresión:
"sur fond de polémique et de petite susceptibilité nationale à ménager,  dans la mesure où le haut fait d'armes a été mis sur le compte des  soldats tricolores avant que Guillaume Soro revendique la paternité de  l'arrestation au nom des Forces républicaines de Côte d'Ivoire."

Muchos 'mercis' por adelantado.

Antonio.


----------



## albertovidal

Yo diría* "la proeza guerrera"*
De todos modos, espera a ver que dicen los nativos.


----------



## Pohana

Bonsoir :

Yo preferiría _hazaña/proeza militar_.

À +
Pohana


----------



## GURB

Hola
En français nous avons aussi _prouesse_ et _exploit_ mais aussi_ fait d'armes _qui est un quasi-synonyme. Pareillement, l'espagnol dispose de _proeza_, de _hazaña _mais aussi de _hecho de armas_:


> *Hecho de armas.* Acción notable realizada en la *guerra.MMoliner


Son utilisation est fréquente et ce terme est souvent précédé ou suivi des adjectifs: brillante/ gran/ señalado/ notable/ culminante etc...Un exemple de Pedro Antonio de Alarcón:


> Aquel sobre encerraba una carta firmada por el autor, en que cedía la Flor de Oro "a un oficial que se distinguiera por un _brillante hecho de armas_ en la Guerra de España con Marruecos" Source


Je propose: *un brillantísimo hecho de armas.*
Bonne journée


----------



## galizano

También: una extraordinaria hazaña guerrera.


----------



## anazpe

Muchas gracias a todos,

Ya lo entiendo mejor, aunque me parece demasiado pomposo en la mayoría de los casos. Si tuviera que traducir por ejemplo la cita de las noticias que puse más arriba o los otros ejemplos en los que he visto esa expresión, no creo que utilizara las traducciones propuestas pues en español me suenan demasiado halagadoras y floridas, si me permitís la expresión.

Personalmente entiendo que la utilización del término hazaña en español se ciñe a temas de naturaleza épica o que apelen a esta. En el ámbito de las noticias o el relato informativo, me parece (a título personal) que queda un poco fuera de lugar, y más si le añado adjetivos a la expresión como brillante, extraordinario, reseñable, etc.

¿Tenéis la misma sensación o es una apreciación personal mía? ¿En Francés se usa habitualmente esa expresión para referirse a información de caracter bélico?

Muchas gracias por todo y un saludo.

Antonio.


Saludos.


----------



## galizano

¡ Hola ! 
Echa un ojo aquí . http://www.archive.org/stream/amadisdegaulahis02barcuoft#page/n5/mode/2up


----------



## albertovidal

He encontrado la siguiente acepción a "fait d'armes" que tal vez pueda servirle al forero.
fait d'armes = *action remarquable; succès
*
Podría, entonces traducirse (creo yo) "...haut fait d'arme" como* "un éxito rotundo"
*


----------



## Gévy

Hola Galizano:

Amadis de Gaula a été écrit en 1508. 

Que veux-tu démontrer par là ? Je ne vois pas trop bien l'intérêt de cette référence. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## galizano

L'édition est de 1848 et le titre me semble être écrit en espagnol moderne.(Altos hechos de armas).Ainsi donc ce n'est pas intéressant. ! Dois-je comprendre que tu penses que c'est une expression qui n'est plus usitée de nos jours et donc sans intérêt ? S'il en est ainsi,(mais j'ai peut être mal compris) peux- tu me démontrer que le titre est écrit en espagnol ancien ? De plus, j'ai vu cette expression(en espagnol, bien sûr) dans une étude faite par un espagnol sur St John Perse.Que je sache, il n'était pas contemporain de Montalvo. Devrais-je m'excuser d'avoir mis ce lien, qui ne peut, de toute façon, qu'intéresser plus d'un, et le demandeur en premier chef, qui jugera de l'intérêt de ce lien.

Ps: En tout cas, il vaut bien l'exemple donné par Gurb où est cité Pedro de 
Alarcón.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Si lo que se quiere demostrar es que "hecho de armas" es una expresión lexicalizada en español, los ejemplos sobran:



> Otro hecho de armas no menos brillante y glorioso que el que acabamos de referir, tuvo lugar en la invicta villa el 28 de enereo de 1838. Pobres y ricos o La bruja de Madrid: Novela de costumbres sociales.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=Ou3H7nV3ffIC&pg=RA1-PA33&dq=%22hecho+de+armas%22&hl=es&ei=p-mpTfSzG4fGgAfR-ezzBQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCgQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=%22hecho%20de%20armas%22&f=false





> El inesperado recobro de la vista que consiguió D. Juan, el buen aspecto que presentaban las gestiones que se hacían en Castilla y algún feliz hecho de armas de D. Alonso de Aragón, reanimaron el espíritu de los aragoneses. Guerras de Navarra y Cataluña: desde el año 1451 hasta el de 1472.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=0I...0Q6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q="hecho de armas"&f=false





> ARMAS. plur.
> 
> HECHO DE ARMAS. La hazaña, o acción señalada de armas. Diccionario de la lengua castellana. 1752.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=HV...4Q6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q="hecho de armas"&f=false





> HECHO DE ARMAS. Aunque aplicado colectivamente a un ejército o tropa exprese acción de guerra en general, tiene, si bien se mira, un carácter más individual, más separado del colectivo. Así se dice que "en tal batalla fue notable o heroico el hecho de armas tal." Diccionario Militar etimológico, histórico, tecnológico.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=vj...=5&ved=0CDwQ6AEwBDgK#v=onepage&q=fait&f=false


Sin embargo, una búsqueda más fina con la ayuda del corpus de libros de Google Books nos permite descubrir cuán actual es esa locución. Las ocurrencias son bastante numerosas para el siglo XX:

http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?...start=1900&year_end=2000&corpus=0&smoothing=3

Con todo, una lectura cuidadosa de los ejemplos muestra que en muchos casos se trata de reediciones de libros antiguos, o de citas de obras del siglo XIX y anteriores.

Lo cierto es que no se puede demostrar la actualidad de una locución con un libro del siglo XVI. Resulta un poquito curioso querer justificar una traducción añeja con un libro todavía más añejo.


----------



## swift

Creo que desde la cita del DUEA de María Moliner aportada por GURB todos entendimos que "hechos de armas" es una traducción válida.  Los ejemplos que añadamos sólo reforzarán ese aporte. Lo que me parece de veras muy curioso es que para demostrar la actualidad de la traducción ofrezcas citas tan antiguas.


----------



## galizano

swift said:


> Creo que desde la cita del DUEA de María Moliner aportada por GURB todos entendimos que "hechos de armas" es una traducción válida.  Los ejemplos que añadamos sólo reforzarán ese aporte. Lo que me parece de veras muy curioso es que para demostrar la actualidad de la traducción ofrezcas citas tan antiguas.


 
Lo que quiero demostrar, es que "haut"  se puede traducir por "alto", nada más. Que yo sepa, todos, hasta ahora, lo hemos traducido con variopintos términos.  

El segundo ejemplo, lo ha escrito un historiador que goza  actualmente de buena salud.


----------



## swift

Gozará de buena salud pero el texto es una *traducción                                        al castellano por el Instituto Napoleónico                                        México-Francia*_: _http://inmf.org/cazottessoldats.htm.


----------



## GURB

Bonsoir Galizano


galizano said:


> También: una extraordinaria hazaña guerrera.


Je ne vois pas trop pourquoi, alors que j'ai donné et justifié l'emploi de *hecho de armas*, tu proposes une forme comme "un exploit guerrier", pour ensuite redonner en exemple la traduction que j'ai fournie. Tout cela ne peut que créer des polémiques, encombrer le forum et dérouter celui qui a fait la demande.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Paquita

GURB said:


> Tout cela ne peut que créer des polémiques, encombrer le forum et dérouter celui qui a fait la demande.



Tout à fait d'accord avec cette conclusion.

Mieux vaut en rester là.

Ce fil est donc fermé pour clore ce débat où tout a déjà été dit.

Merci à tous

Paquita (modératrice).


----------

